# Its a girl!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well they say it look to be a little girly... Just well have to try again for a boy. 
Head








Some cute little legs


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG.....

Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

CONGRATS!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! Any names yet?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Naw I haven't really put to much thought into it lol.. I would like Cera (Sarah), but I am not sure my husband hasn't pitched any ideas.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

congrats! when is she due?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww congrats!! i hadn't seen one of these in about 3 yrs! always fun!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

congrats holly!!awwww!!i wanna be the nanny!!lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww, a brand new baby girl!!


CONGRATS


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!( :


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

patsar16 said:


> congrats! when is she due?


September :woof:


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

Congrats when is your due date?

my wife and I are expecting out baby November 9th. we have out ultrasound appointment on June 21st I can't wait to find out what we are having.

-=Jason=-


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Flomaster said:


> Congrats when is your due date?
> 
> my wife and I are expecting out baby November 9th. we have out ultrasound appointment on June 21st I can't wait to find out what we are having.
> 
> -=Jason=-


Congrats! Is it your first? Ultrasounds are so fun for dads side lol.. Moms gonna gave to pee real bad so she may get edgy lmao. Hopefully your doesn't like to hide lol.. It took us an hour and a half to find out cause she kept moving and hiding and keeping her legs closed lol..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

so much for you theory on I know it's a boy huh congrats!!!!!!!! now do the girl dance for me that' what I want too!!!!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow everyone is pregnant. 0_0 must be the economic downtime. haha. nothing better to do at home them.....well I think we all know the answer. Congrats, my wife and I tried for a girl and got another boy lol. Not sure if we will try again for a girl


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

AWwwwwww, Holly, congrats, and yep, gotta keep trying for that boy, lol. Hey, after you have that baby let me know so I can come and see her. Also I have tons and tons and tons of baby girl stuff still, some still with tags. If you need anything at all let me know and I am there girlfriend! I never got rid of any of Kaydence's stuff, lol, I was saving it just in case I got prego right away but my hubby says that maybe if I get rid of it then I just might get pregnant again, lol. You better be taking lots of pictures of that prego belly!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> September :woof:


September would be an awesome name....

Congrats girl! Tell your hubby not to shoot the nuts off the next one! LMAO thats such a gross term, but my old fart uses it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! Holly.. that's so great! We'll have to try for boys together! I already told the hubby I want at least one more.. gotta try for a boy! When in Sept are you due? My birthday is Sept 1st.. so every 4 yrs I'm a labor day baby (yay me)...which means I have at least a 3 day weekend for my bday every year!! Congrats again! Soon as I get to see an OB here in TN and get new ultrasound pix... I'll be posting em up! I can't believe I'm already 33wks... not long now! Not due till July 18th, but I don't think lil "T-Bone" is gonna wait that long (Daddy calls her T-Bone, don't ask, lol)! Are you feelin her move any more now, or is she still throwin butterfly taps? Trinity likes to push her knees into my skin as hard as she can and roll around... especially when Daddy talks to her! Congrats again!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> When in Sept are you due?Are you feelin her move any more now, or is she still throwin butterfly taps?


I am due on the 21st but they will I will have my c-section scheduled at my convenience lol. She has been beyond butterflies for awhile lol... She likes to kick me right in the bladder and in my other c-section scar lol..


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

awwww that sooo fun!!!
congratulation!!!
im happy for you!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah.. I hear ya.. Trinity head-butts me in the bladder constantly, and shoves her feet in my ribs... especially when her daddy is talking to her! He says she's already a daddy's girl, lol! I've not had a c-section, so I don't know about the scar thing, but I know Trinity keeps me up all night kicking and rolling around and stuff.. she's really getting cramped now, so she puts a lot of pressure on things she shouldn't be, and that's mainly what keeps me up at night. Not much longer for me, thankfully. I don't think we're gonna make it all the way to July 18th.. but only time will tell. Next week will be 8 1/2 mos for me, and I'm ready for her to be out here already!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Holly, great to hear everything is good with the baby. I cant wait to see pictures of her. Thanks for sharing.


----------

